# Clear coat on Rally IIs?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Happy 4th everyone,

I’ve seen several mention when repainting their Rally IIs they would finish them off with a coat of auto clear. Is that clear coat something out of a rattle-can? Or does it have to be professional sprayed? If a rattle-can will do it, any suggestions on a brand, semi-gloss, or gloss?

Thanks!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Happy 4th Lou


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Any recommendations?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Lou I would try to spray your spare first . Try the semi gloss and see what you think, rattle can will work


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd be leery of clear coat out of a rattle can on my car. Not saying it can't be done. Just thinking that's going to be tricky to get it to come out smooth. Not sure how robust rattle can clear is anyway. You might find in short order you have rallye wheels with clear flaking off all over the place. testing the spare is probably some good advice. Or, wait to hear from someone who has done it.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have rally's on my Gto, but did my Z28 in semi gloss. Just get a name brand and maybe three light even coats. Make sure they are clean.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

You will see lots of glossy wheels at the car shows, but factory finish was more semigloss. Mine are sprayed in lacquer, with no clear coat. Looks fak-tree!


----------

